# La Caja China



## los (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey you guys ever seen this thing? www.lacajachina.com  I saw it on an episode of Bobby Flay's BBQ Nation.  It looks like it would be fun to mess around with, while drinking a few rum and cokes.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

Los, while some have used it and reported great results for a roasted pig, I again state, it ain't bbq.  No smoke.  Now there were rumors that they
had an adaptor or something that would put some smoke in the box, but
I don't know much about it....without an outflow I'd be concerned about
soot building up, etc.

  Also, you will use a ton of charcoal to cook that pig.  That said, it
apparently makes a juicy, tender roast pig.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2006)

MmmmMMM!  A Cajun Microwave.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :!:


----------



## cleglue (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw the same show last year.  Kind of neat.

Yes, I know it isn't BBQ, just *roasted pig*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

Tyler Florence also featured one in a show, and if I'm not mistaken, 
former board member Susan Z got one.  Nothing wrong with roasted pig
at all.  I'd liken it more to a crockpot than a microwave though.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 31, 2006)

Finally, A good use for Kingsford charcoal. Let the bashing begin.  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Finally, A good use for Kingsford charcoal. *Let the bashing begin*.  :grin:



Ok ... uhhhh ... *Bash*!
 Happy?    :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2006)

I was at a wedding last year and they cooked a pig on one. Wasn't bad at all, but like cappy said, no smoke flavor. It also cooked the pig in about 3 hours, I think.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2006)

What's the texture in the butt portion like? 
BOSTON BUTT section. .... you jerks!    :grin:


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't know.... the picture reminds me of the cart Eric Idle was pushing through the village in Monty Python and the Holy Grail, yelling "Bring out your dead!"  I never realized he was going to cook them.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 1, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I don't know.... the picture reminds me of the cart Eric Idle was pushing through the village in Monty Python and the Holy Grail, yelling "Bring out your dead!"  I never realized he was going to cook them.



ROFL! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 1, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Susan Z had one of those deals.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, Susan Z had one of those deals.



Could of sworn I heard that somewhere before???????????????????/























			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken,
> former board member Susan Z got one.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey ScottydaQ,

I beleive it's called a "Cuban Microwave".
Read it somwhere in the past!

Cheers :grin:


----------



## JohnnyReb (Apr 2, 2006)

i like this one better

the coals are actually under the food so you get some good flavor

http://www.lakajacubana.com/


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> i like this one better
> 
> the coals are actually under the food so you get some good flavor
> 
> http://www.lakajacubana.com/


Yeah, that's the Cuban microwave, the other one is the Cajun microwave.


----------

